# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Το Generation Next συνδέει εφήβους από όλη την Ελλάδα με την Τεχνολογία για ένα καλύτερο μέλλον

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
_Ένα σύστημα πληροφόρησης και άμεσης ειδοποίησης αναγκών αιμοδοσίας, ένα “έξυπνο” σύστημα αειφόρου γεωργίας και μία εφαρμογή που διευκολύνει τη μετακίνηση των ΑμεΑ, ξεχώρισαν στον διαγωνισμό Generation Next_

Μία ομάδα μαθητών από την Κομοτηνή αναδείχθηκε μεγάλη νικήτρια στον 2ο Πανελλήνιο Διαγωνισμό *Generation* *Next* του Ιδρύματος Vodafone ο οποίος, παρά την πανδημία, ολοκληρώθηκε με μεγάλη επιτυχία και με τη συμμετοχή εκατοντάδων μαθητών από όλη την Ελλάδα.  

Με όχημα την ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα www.generationnext.vodafone.gr, η ομάδα *«**LAB* *Web**»* του  3ου Γενικού Λυκείου Κομοτηνής, αποτελούμενη από τους μαθητές *Βασίλειο Ευτυχιάκο*, *Λέανδρο Κουρτίδη* και *Άγγελο Μιχαήλ Χουβαρδά*, δημιούργησαν - υπό την καθοδήγηση της καθηγήτριάς τους *Ανδρονίκης Βερρή* - το σύστημα πληροφόρησης και άμεσης ειδοποίησης αναγκών αιμοδοσίας *“e-Αιμοδότες”* και κατάφεραν να κερδίσουν τις εντυπώσεις.

Οι ανάγκες αιμοδοσίας στην πόλη τους ήταν και ο λόγος που οδήγησε τους μαθητές της Κομοτηνής στη δημιουργία του πληροφοριακού συστήματος και της αντίστοιχης android εφαρμογής *“**e**-Αιμοδότες”*, με στόχο την κινητοποίηση των συμπολιτών τους, ώστε να συμμετάσχουν σε εθελοντικές δράσεις, όπως η αιμοδοσία, η αιμοπεταλιοαφαίρεση και η δωρεά μυελού των οστών.

Το ολοκληρωμένο σύστημα πληροφόρησης και άμεσης ειδοποίησης αναγκών αιμοδοσίας *“e-Αιμοδότες”,* δημιουργήθηκε για να δώσει λύση στην ανάγκη για συστηματική και έγκαιρη προσφορά αίματος και αποτελείται από 3 μέρη: τη διαδικτυακή εφαρμογή για την πληροφόρηση και την άμεση ενημέρωση των χρηστών, το πληροφοριακό σύστημα για τον αρμόδιο υπάλληλο του τμήματος αιμοδοσίας που  καταγράφει τις τρέχουσες ανάγκες σε αίμα και τις προγραμματισμένες αιμοδοσίες, το οποίο λειτουργεί σε συνεργασία με την Υπηρεσία Αιμοδοσίας του Γενικού Νοσοκομείου Κομοτηνής, καθώς και την android εφαρμογή για φορητές συσκευές για την έγκαιρη ενημέρωση των χρηστών ακόμα και σε έκτακτες ανάγκες για προσφορά αίματος.

Τη *δεύτερη θέση* στον διαγωνισμό κέρδισε η ομάδα από το 3ο Γενικό Λύκειο Κερατσινίου *“Envi.Tech”,* αποτελούμενη από τον *Γεώργιο Κρανιδιώτη* και την *Παναγιώτα Τρελλοπούλου,* υπό την επίβλεψη του καθηγητή τους, *Γιανναρά Κωνσταντίνου*. Οι  *“Envi.Tech”* δημιούργησαν ένα «έξυπνο» σύστημα αειφόρου γεωργίας, το "*Newclear Vision",* το οποίο εξελίσσει την οικολογική καλλιέργεια και την αστική γεωπονία και βασίζεται σε ανανεώσιμους πόρους, όπως η ηλιακή ακτινοβολία και το βρόχινο νερό, και συμβάλλει στη βιώσιμη διαχείριση των φυσικών πόρων.

Στο “*Newclear* *Vision**”* έχει ενσωματωθεί η χρήση της Mηχανικής Όρασης και της Τεχνητής Νοημοσύνης και, σε συνδυασμό με το Machine Learning, το σύστημα αναγνωρίζει σημάδια ασθενειών των φυτών και των λαχανικών. Αφορμή για την ιδέα αποτέλεσε μία ασθένεια που έπληξε την καλλιέργεια λαχανικών του καθηγητή τους και κύριος σκοπός αυτής της δημιουργίας είναι η δυνατότητα αναγνώρισης των πιθανών άρρωστων φυλλωμάτων, η αντιμετώπιση των περιβαλλοντικών προβλημάτων που πλήττουν τις καλλιέργειες με τη χρήση της τεχνολογίας και κατά συνέπεια η αποφυγή της καταστροφής της σοδειάς.
Στην τρίτη θέση βρέθηκε η ομάδα “*SmartPath**”* από τα Τρίκαλα με την εφαρμογή* “**SmartPath**”* η οποία αναπτύχθηκε από τους *Μαρία Κωστάκη*, *Αποστόλη Μηλιώτη*, *Κατερίνα Τεντολούρη*  και *Βαγγέλη Τσίπρα*, όλοι μαθητές του 6ου Γενικού Λυκείου Τρικάλων, με την καθοδήγηση του καθηγητή τους *Μπάνου Δημήτριου*. Πρόκειται για μία android εφαρμογή που αποτυπώνει τα χαρακτηριστικά των πεζοδρομίων, τα οποία διευκολύνουν τη μετακίνηση των ΑμεΑ, με σκοπό να κάνουν τις μετακινήσεις στην πόλη τους πιο φιλικές για όλους. Συγκεκριμένα, η εφαρμογή "*SmartPath*" παρέχει σε άτομα που αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα μετακίνησης τη δυνατότητα να «αξιολογούν» τα πεζοδρόμια στα οποία μετακινούνται και να τα χαρακτηρίζουν ως προς την καταλληλότητά τους, με βάση το πλάτος και την ποιότητα επιφάνειας του πεζοδρομίου, καθώς  και την ύπαρξη ή μη ράμπας. Οι καταχωρίσεις αποθηκεύονται σε μια βάση δεδομένων, έτσι ώστε ο επόμενος χρήστης να βλέπει τα εμπόδια που θα συναντά κατά τη μετακίνησή του ενώ παράλληλα έχει τη δυνατότητα να βαθμολογεί και ο ίδιος την ίδια διαδρομή, με σκοπό τα δεδομένα να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για το σύνολο των χρηστών. 
Αυτά ήταν τα τρία project που διακρίθηκαν στον 2ο Πανελλήνιο Διαγωνισμό, ανάμεσα σε δεκάδες άλλες καινοτόμες ιδέες οι οποίες δημιουργηθήκαν στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος Generation Next. Μέσω του προγράμματος, το οποίο υλοποιείται από το 2017, σε συνεργασία με τον Εκπαιδευτικό Μη Κερδοσκοπικό Οργανισμό SciCo - Επιστήμη Επικοινωνία και την Ελληνογερμανική Αγωγή, έχουν έως και σήμερα επωφεληθεί περίπου *84.000* μαθητές, καθηγητές και άνθρωποι που ενδιαφέρονται για την επιστήμη και την τεχνολογία, ενώ έχουν δημιουργηθεί συνολικά *374* *project* από *94  περιοχές της χώρας.* 

Δείτε εδώ αναλυτικά τις κατασκευές των νικητήριων ομάδων, αλλά και των υπολοίπων ομάδων που κατατέθηκαν Διαγωνισμό και μείνετε συντονισμένοι για την έναρξη του επόμενου εκπαιδευτικού κύκλου!

*Σχετικά με το** Generation Next*
Το Generation Next αποτελεί την εξέλιξη του STEMpowering Youth, του επιτυχημένου προγράμματος STEM εκπαίδευσης για μαθητές Γυμνασίου και Λυκείου, που ξεκίνησε να υλοποιείται από το 2017. Το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει την online πλατφόρμα, τα Eξωσχολικά Εκπαιδευτικά Εργαστήρια STEM, καθώς και το Μobile εκπαιδευτικό παιχνίδι γνώσεων και εξερεύνησης γύρω από την αστρονομία, “The Moondiver Xperience”, που υλοποιήθηκε σε συνεργασία με τη ΜΚΟ SciFY – Science For You και φέρνει τις βασικές αρχές της Αστρονομίας στη διάθεση μικρών και μεγάλων.

*Σχετικά με το Ίδρυμα Vodafone στην Ελλάδα*
Εδώ και σχεδόν 30 χρόνια, με έδρα τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία και τη φράση “Connecting for Good” να συνοψίζει τη φιλοσοφία του, το Ίδρυμα Vodafone συνδέει την κοινωνική συνεισφορά με τις τεχνολογίες των τηλεπικοινωνιών. Στην Ελλάδα, το Ίδρυμα Vodafone δραστηριοποιείται από το 2002, υποστηρίζοντας δράσεις και προγράμματα που ανταποκρίνονται στις ανάγκες της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, με έμφαση στους τομείς της Υγείας, της Εκπαίδευσης και της Κοινωνίας. Στα 18 χρόνια δραστηριοποίησής του, έχει συνεργαστεί με περισσότερους από 100 φορείς και οργανισμούς, ενώ μόνο τον τελευταίο χρόνο έχει ωφελήσει περισσότερους από 698.000 πολίτες. Τα προγράμματα που χρηματοδοτούνται από το Ίδρυμα Vodafone στην Ελλάδα, αυτή την περίοδο, είναι: το Πρόγραμμα Τηλεϊατρικής Vodafone, το Generation Next, ένα εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης STEM δεξιοτήτων, τα προγράμματα Instant Network & Instant Classroom για την υποστήριξη ανθρωπιστικών κρίσεων, το DreamLab app για την αντιμετώπιση του COVID-19 και το πρόγραμμα World of Difference για ευκαιρίες κοινωνικής απασχόλησης σε νέους.

----------

